# Instanzen ab welchen Level?



## Ayreen (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo


ich wollte mal nachfragen ab wann genau man in welche Instanz reinkann? Ich find nirgents Infos darüber. Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


lg ayreen


----------



## moose86 (24. Juli 2007)

ich mache dir mal schnell eine  Liste, mit dem Namen der Inze und welches Lvl die Quests dort ungefähr haben.

große Hügelgrab 20-25
Garth Agarwen 30-35
Fornost 38-42
Urugarth 49-50
Carn Dum 50
Barad Gulerad 50
Helegrod 50


----------



## Ayreen (25. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank Moose, dann muss ich meinen Waffenmeister ja noch nen bissel trainieren *g*.


----------



## Devonon (15. November 2007)

Und es gibt auch noch die Spalte (neu) sollte man auch erst ab lv 50 rein soweit ich weiß und mir gesagt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulunki (15. November 2007)

In der Kombination mit 50ern gehts natürlich auch schon früher, war mit 42 in Uru waren halt 2 50er wächter und 1 50er Waffi dabei, hat richtig spass gemacht und bis auf den Endboss ist auch alles umgefallen.

und ob nun 49 oder 50 das auch schon egal.. war mit 49 spalte und CD das macht nix



Gruss
Kulunki
Barde
maiar


----------



## Faramier (13. Mai 2008)

Mal ne frage:"Kann man sich genauso wie bei WoW in Instanzen ziehen lassen? (Also,dass man mit nem 50er reingeht)" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß von Gilgion,Maiar (((((lvl18))))))


----------



## Tabuno (13. Mai 2008)

Na klar, aber wo bleibt da der Spaßfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## M_of_D (13. Mai 2008)

> ich mache dir mal schnell eine Liste, mit dem Namen der Inze und welches Lvl die Quests dort ungefähr haben.
> 
> große Hügelgrab 20-25
> Garth Agarwen 30-35
> ...




die heißt Barad Gularan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (13. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch nicht das Wort "Inze" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach was das klingt sag ich jetzt hier nicht...

Übrigens kommen dazu noch Die Spalte (Lvl 50), Glinghant, Feste Elendil und Haudh Valandil (alles 50er Instanzen in Annuminas).


----------



## Meregar (22. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne mal noch eine Frage zu den Instanzen stellen. Wie komplex sind die Bosskämpfe? Von WoW kennt man ja Kämpfe mit Knockbacks verschiedenen Phasen,Adds, Verbrannte Erde aus der man rauslaufen muss, aoe, ae-Schläge die nur vor dem Boss wirken etc...

Wie ist das in hdro? Ist es nur ein Stures draufhauen auf den mob? Wenn nein wären ein paar Beispiele schön^^
Und wie ist das mit Aufgaben von verschiedenen Klassen? Haben die alle eine wichtige Aufgabe(tank und Heiler mal ausgenommen) oder ist  für den Bosskampfablauf ddler=ddler?
Und ich habe gehört es gibt verschiedene Heiler. Gibt es da Unterschiede oder ist da   Heiler=Heiler?


Würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen!


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juni 2008)

Es ist nicht wie in WoW. Man kann es, wenn schon, eher mit WoW classic vergleichen.  Die Bosse in Helegrod sind bis auf den chef, den untoten Drachen Thorog, schon recht normal. Man muss sich von Krankheiten heilen, es erscheinen zusätzliche Gegner, vor einem kampf muss man mehreren wellen vieler vieler gegner stand halten.

In der Spalte gibt es keinen einzigen Boss, den man einfach so kaputt haut.  Auch hier kommen bei einigen während des kampfes Gegnergruppen hinzu, bei einem muss man diese vom Boss fern halten, weil dieser ansonsten deutlich geheilt wird. Die ersten sechs Bosse sind aber alle völlig machbar. Der vorletzte ist etwas schwerer, nach meinem Wissen sind daran aber auch noch keine Raidgruppen zerbrochen.

 Und als letztes kommt eben der Balrog. Welcher, nach einem langen vorgeplänkel in dem man ihn erst davon abhalten will, dass er sich befreit und in welchem man sogar noch einen weiteren normal-boss besiegt, mit mehreren Phasen und vielen Fähigkeiten kämpft. Der Balrog vergiftet, verteilt Krankheiten, wirft Spieler nach hinten und betäubt, und er springt  hoch und löst beim Landen im Wasser eine Welle aus die alle, die sich nicht aus dem Wasser gerettet haben sofort besiegt.

Es gibt an ernstzunehmenden Heilern Barden, die direkte Heilung bewirken, und Heermeister, die mit HoTs arbeiten.
 Bei HdRO ist dieses Gefühl, das ich oft bei WoW hatte, nicht so vorhanden. Bei WoW schienen mir oftmals Klassenunterschiede darin zu bestehen, welche Grafik man angezeigt bekam, während man den gegner zu brei ownte.

 Bei HdRO gibt es nur zwei _richtige_ Schadensklassen, Jäger und Waffenmeister. Ersterer macht viel schaden auf einzelne ziele, zweiter besonders viel auf gruppen von Gegnern. Alle anderen klassen haben ganz deutliche unterschiede zwischen ihren Fähigkeiten, und die werden wirklich alle gebraucht.


Das ist der Raid-content bis jetzt. mit dem nächsten Buch sollen drei neue nicht-raid-Instanzen erscheinen, und ich gehe davon aus, dass sie schwerer werden als das vorhandene. Moria soll mehrere Raids enthalten, und auch bei denen gehe ich avon aus, dass die Komplexität zu- nicht abnimmt.


----------



## Meregar (22. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wie in WoW. Man kann es, wenn schon, eher mit WoW classic vergleichen.  Die Bosse in Helegrod sind bis auf den chef, den untoten Drachen Thorog, schon recht normal. Man muss sich von Krankheiten heilen, es erscheinen zusätzliche Gegner, vor einem kampf muss man mehreren wellen vieler vieler gegner stand halten.
> 
> In der Spalte gibt es keinen einzigen Boss, den man einfach so kaputt haut.  Auch hier kommen bei einigen während des kampfes Gegnergruppen hinzu, bei einem muss man diese vom Boss fern halten, weil dieser ansonsten deutlich geheilt wird. Die ersten sechs Bosse sind aber alle völlig machbar. Der vorletzte ist etwas schwerer, nach meinem Wissen sind daran aber auch noch keine Raidgruppen zerbrochen.
> 
> ...


Das woltle ich wissen! DAnke!


----------

